# Late Season Pheasant



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great picture. Love seeing goldens do what they were bred for. She is beautiful


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh what a good girl! And great picture!!! I love the late Autumn colors showing through.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - the lighting is incredible on your beautiful Angel with her pheasant


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Beautiful and talented girlie!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Sunrise said:


> Wow - the lighting is incredible on your beautiful Angel with her pheasant


 
The sun was just dropping below the horizon. The lighting really made the colors pop.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

stunning photo. Belongs on a calendar!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Beautiful bird, beautiful dog. Great picture!


----------

